# Htc Stock Thunderbolt Kernel



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Is a flashable version of the latest stock tbolt gingerbread kernel available? Quicker than a nandroid if you want to try a custom kernel then go back.

Thanks!


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep in the skyraider Zeus thread in dev forum I'm pretty sure, on second post says stock Zeus kernel


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is HTC stock kernel http://db.tt/pGA39mlA ripped out by Team Bamf just saved a copy in case I ever needed it.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

